# Put a caption to this picture



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

For the top 5-
http://wedg.com/SNRcaption4.html


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Jimmy is having second thoughts about being called "The human pinata"


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

Not all siamese twins are joined at the head


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The unassisted human flight experiment relied on a novel, but potentially painful launch device. After several low-level attempts, the launch team moved outdoors in hopes of achieving an altitude of more than 9 feet.


----------



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

A photographer capured this chance meeting between Charles Ergen, ceo of satellite company Echostar, and Rupert Murdoch head of News Corp.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Who's my *****? Say it! SAY IT!!!!!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I think Rick D. wins. :lol:


----------



## Augie #70 (Apr 24, 2002)

Is that all you got?


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

A crowd gathered to watch Dr. Suzuki demonstrate his new vasectomy procedure.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol: Those are all good. I should posted this before the actual contest ended and you guys could have submitted them to the radio station.


----------

